# A wee bit help with NZ



## NeilRoss (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi people
Just needing some advice with NZ. Coming across on a working holiday visa in the next two or three months. By this time it will be your winter, correct? Where would be a good place to start off? Thinking about moving around for first month or so then id like to settle in the one place for a bit. Im an electrician and know all the issues with registration and that, but whats its like to get casual work doing anything?

Cheers


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

NeilRoss said:


> Hi people
> Just needing some advice with NZ. Coming across on a working holiday visa in the next two or three months. By this time it will be your winter, correct? Where would be a good place to start off? Thinking about moving around for first month or so then id like to settle in the one place for a bit. Im an electrician and know all the issues with registration and that, but whats its like to get casual work doing anything?
> 
> Cheers


The main tourist season will be over by then, and my guess is that there won't be much casual work around.

Do you like skiing? If so, head for one of the ski resorts like Queenstown, Methven or National Park. There should be casual holiday work there.

Otherwise, look at the bars in Auckland.


----------

